# Can a cockatiel be in love with a human more than its own feathered kind?



## chunkat (Dec 2, 2009)

Im worried that my Chocolito-choco for short- (male cockatiel) either thinks hes a human or he's in love with humans. 

My other female cockatiel -Chiquo who i think is female (due to her behavior and she has a coupe of bar stripes on her tail), is very attached to Chocolito.
When i take Choco out from the cage Chiquo screams. 

Shes very jealous when i give choco scratches and will always fly to interfere and demand scratches. When Choco is eating she tries to share the same food tray but instead Choco gets annoyed and walks away to the other food tray..then chiquo follows and the same thing happens.
I see chiquo bob her head down for scratches from him and Choco ignores her and just walks off. 

BUT when ever me or one of us 'humans' walk near to cage to say hello...he goes to this spot in the cage and puts his head down and spreads his wing right open. So i believe hes trying to show his courtship to us?

Poor Chiquo shes been rejected even though she doesn't know it..but shes still always persistent. I guess you cant force a birds to like one another.

But i have a feeling Choco enjoys more attention with me other another human than with his own kind. Its probably because we raises Choco when he was very young. 

One day my bfs father walked to the garden and left the door open. Choco flew to his shoulder to join him but the father was shocked and whacked his shoulder thinking it was something else. Choco flew away and got gusted up a wind current.We search and called for him & we posted signs for 3-4days. Eventually we found him at a school which someone saw him and lucky enough saw our poster. It was very lucky, as he was being been attached by other birds.

Ever since then we thought, that maybe if he has a mate and bonded with her that he wouldn't be so egar to fly to us. Hes a full adult now so either hes still wants to be near his mummy who he thinks is me..or hes in love with humans more than his own kind.

what do you guys think? Anyone have the same thing?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

It's perfectly possible. Lots of parrots (cockatiels and other species) do believe the person they're bonded to is their mate, and will attack other creatures that come near that mate, and start breeding behaviour, and laying eggs as a result.


----------



## chunkat (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmm maybe i should get Chiquo a mate then..but then shes in love with choco and choco is in love with humans......and we love them both ....its a love triangle!. ;, but if i got another male in the cage..i think it would cause problems? with the whole dominance thing you think?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

When you introduce any new bird, it's possible it could cause problems. You have to be willing to accept that they may hate each other, and have to have separate cages and time out of the cage.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Many folks wish they had a bird that was so devoted!You are very lucky Choco loves you!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I have the exact same problem. Cheeky is bonded to only me, but Chip is bonded only to Cheeky (and not me). So it does pose some problems, but generally they just sort it out between themselves. Cheeky isnt overly protective of me, but they do sometimes get into blues. 

Its hard watching them though, because Cheeky will do anything to be with me, whilst Chip will do anything to be with Cheeky. He follows cheeky around the room and cage all the time, but Cheeky really couldnt give a rats about him!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Happens with LOTS of birds, more then you think. Sometimes birds will go as far as mating with your hand and or regurgitating to show you they love you that much, lol.


----------

